# Pen drive is write protected how to remove the permission



## hemant.kumar289 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have 8Gb Kingston pen drive. Data will not transfer into the pen drive, so i try to format it, but an error message says the pen drive is write protected.

How to solve this problem?

Please help me 
hemant kumar


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Pan drive is write protected how to remove the permission*

There should be a write-protect switch somewhere on the drive (similar to a 3 1/2" floppy). Flick the switch in the other direction to turn write-protect off.


----------



## Asim Younus (Feb 6, 2009)

I have 4gb everon pen drive. I get an error saying that it is a raw device and that it cannot convert it to fat32.


----------



## goldenboy (Apr 30, 2006)

fat 16 is what you want on that, I THINK


----------

